# Via Shaun King. Her Son Survived The Vegas Shooting But Was Killed In The Ca Shooting



## okange76 (Nov 9, 2018)

This poor woman. I wouldn't know what to do with myself.

“I don’t want prayers. I don’t want thoughts. I want gun control.” Last year when 600 people were shot in Las Vegas her son barely survived. His family thought it was a once in a lifetime fluke. On Wednesday, just one year later, he was murdered in the mass shooting in Thousand Oaks, California. His name was Telemachus Orfanos.


----------



## whosthatgurl (Nov 9, 2018)

Just wow.


----------



## nikki2229 (Nov 9, 2018)

I felt so bad for her when I saw this at work, I started crying.


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 10, 2018)

Exactly people are tired of your “thoughts and prayers” smh


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Nov 10, 2018)

The probability...


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Nov 10, 2018)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> The probability...


I heard yesterday that 2 of the Thousand Oaks survivors had also survived the Las Vegas shooting.  It’s unbelievable.


----------



## nysister (Nov 10, 2018)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> The probability...



The interesting thing is that both were country music themed. 

Granted those two spots are 400 miles from each other, but I wonder if this shooter was continuing something planned along this vein in a larger goal from AWM. I realize this is sounding a bit left-field now but in this world one never knows.


----------



## nysister (Nov 12, 2018)

It seems purposeful.

https://people.com/crime/california-shooting-victim-tel-orfanos-survived-las-vegas/

"Tel was killed at the Borderline, a bar and restaurant that had reportedly become something of a refuge, a place to gather for solace, for Vegas survivors in the area."


----------



## Shula (Nov 12, 2018)

nysister said:


> The interesting thing is that both were country music themed.





nysister said:


> I realize this is sounding a bit left-field now but in this world one never knows.




It doesn't sound left field to me at all. White men are the main perpetrators and country music and guns go to together like beans and rice. I think a  couple of weeks ago I mentioned my girls were going to a country music concert and I told them to be careful and pay attention. I was thrilled that it started raining and they were like, we out. They texted me to let me know they left the area. As soon as this shooting happened I told them, "What did I tell y'all about these white folks and their guns and they are drawn to country music?!" This situation isn't funny but we all agree this is me:


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Nov 12, 2018)

I feel for that woman.  My first thought was that is some Final Destination .


----------



## MzRhonda (Nov 12, 2018)

Shula said:


> It doesn't sound left field to me at all. White men are the main perpetrators and country music and guns go to together like beans and rice. I think a  couple of weeks ago I mentioned my girls were going to a country music concert and I told them to be careful and pay attention. I was thrilled that it started raining and they were like, we out. They texted me to let me know they left the area. As soon as this shooting happened I told them, "What did I tell y'all about these white folks and their guns and they are drawn to country music?!" This situation isn't funny but we all agree this is me:


Exactly I heard quite a few country music singers demanded the NRA remove their information from their website


----------



## Shula (Nov 12, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> Exactly I heard quite a few country music singers demanded the NRA remove their information from their website



Finally! These country artists hold up white supremacy like a mug. Now that they done away with the Dixie Chicks for breaking ranks, and a couple have come out gay, you can see some cracks in the ideology for a few but they to me are the celeb equivalent of the evangelicals that hold up 22.5. I can't stand country music but I sure did watch Bey and the Dixie Chicks perform just so I could take note of all that salt in the audience, lol. It was delicious.


----------



## nysister (Nov 12, 2018)

I wonder why they're turning against their "own"?

I just don't want to be around as they keep losing their marbles. I'm even more cautious about where I go and when. 




Shula said:


> It doesn't sound left field to me at all. White men are the main perpetrators and country music and guns go to together like beans and rice. I think a  couple of weeks ago I mentioned my girls were going to a country music concert and I told them to be careful and pay attention. I was thrilled that it started raining and they were like, we out. They texted me to let me know they left the area. As soon as this shooting happened I told them, "What did I tell y'all about these white folks and their guns and they are drawn to country music?!" This situation isn't funny but we all agree this is me:


----------



## Shula (Nov 12, 2018)

nysister said:


> I wonder why they're turning against their "own"?



In my eyes, they've always *judiciously extrajudicially? killed hecka tons?  murdered their own which is why I rolled my eyes when the shooter before him said "whites don't kill whites." Since when? If they could kill white babies at Sandy Hook without blinking and still don't want gun control, anybody is up for elimination. If we check out their other mass murders, whites have always been in the crosshairs. I think maybe just the black/white aspect of violent crimes get highlighted more because of the rise in far right hate groups and their new leader. Basically, they kill EVERYBODY, and don't leave out their own if you look at it on a broad scale versus known racially motivated hate killings of blacks.

*Y'all please correct my atrocious grammatical mistakes when you see them, lol.I still can't call the right word. Serious brain fog the last few days.


----------



## intellectualuva (Nov 12, 2018)

nysister said:


> I wonder why they're turning against their "own"?
> 
> I just don't want to be around as they keep losing their marbles. I'm even more cautious about where I go and when.



Same. I used to love to get in my car and explore. I've pretty much stopped that.   

I actually do love country music..and while I hate a crowds, I would go to music fests and lots of concerts.  Theres a few coming here I want to see (like Martina McBride ) and I just wont go. 

I am even nervous in theatres. I just see it escalating and I would rather worry about the knife attacks that may happen overseas than the mass shootings, which seems to happen every other day here. 

That is if I cant be on my private island or in a bunker.  Lol.


----------



## nysister (Nov 12, 2018)

Very true. 


Shula said:


> In my eyes, they've always judiciously murdered their own which is why I rolled my eyes when the shooter before him said "whites don't kill whites." Since when? If they could kill white babies at Sandy Hook without blinking and still don't want gun control, anybody is up for elimination. *If we check out their other mass murders, whites have always been in the crosshairs. I think maybe just the black/white aspect of violent crimes get highlighted more because of the rise in far right hate groups and their new leader. Basically, they kill EVERYBODY, and don't leave out their own if you look at it on a broad scale versus known racially motivated hate killings of blacks*.


----------



## nysister (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't usually go to the movies but when I do I sit toward the back so I can see how many men are around, if someone keeps a baseball cap on I start to move closer to an exit jic. I've done this for a couple of years now.

I was particularly alert when going to see Black Panther and Hidden Figures.

Lately I've been looking closely while doing more mundane daily chores as well to see who looks out of place or out of sorts.



intellectualuva said:


> Same. I used to love to get in my car and explore. I've pretty much stopped that.
> 
> I actually do love country music..and while I hate a crowds, I would go to music fests and lots of concerts.  Theres a few coming here I want to see (like Martina McBride ) and I just wont go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kindheart (Nov 15, 2018)

nysister said:


> I don't usually go to the movies but when I do I sit toward the back so I can see how many men are around, if someone keeps a baseball cap on I start to move closer to an exit jic. I've done this for a couple of years now.
> 
> I was particularly alert when going to see Black Panther and Hidden Figures.
> 
> Lately I've been looking closely while doing more mundane daily chores as well to see who looks out of place or out of sorts.


You re developing a form of paranoia but hey better safe than sorry . 

I feel for the lady in the OP she s gone through so much .


----------



## nysister (Nov 15, 2018)

Kindheart said:


> You re developing a form of paranoia but hey better safe than sorry .
> 
> I feel for the lady in the OP she s gone through so much .



No. I call it knowing the enemy.

Paranoia is considered distrust with no basis.


----------

